# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  .*. قصة مهموم .*.

## My tears

.*. قصة مهموم .*. 
لرادود .. السيد محمد الحسيني .. 

تحميل الشريط 
|
|
*

اليوم يوم البكاء


مهدي مهدي


انعم الله


يا وليدي يا عبدالله


وداع القمر


شهريار (فارسي)


يا يوم انظر قبتك

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكم My tears ..

----------


## القلب المرح

السلام عليكم

مشكورة اختي على هذا الشريط 

فانني كنت ابحث عن قصيدة يوم البكاء  

وقد اعطيتنا اياها في المنتدى ومشكورة اختي 

وتقبلي مني تحياتي 
وجعلك الله من محبين اهل البيت ومن مواليهم  ان شاء الله

تحياتي..

----------


## دمعه حزن

أختي العزيزه دموعي

ألف شكر لك ع الشريط الحلــو

تسلم يمناك ع الاختيار الرائــــــــع

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية

ما ننحرم منك

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووره خيه روووووووعه

----------


## My tears

ربي يسلمكم ويخليكم .. 

وما ننحرم من تواجدكم .. 

:)

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكم My tears ..

----------


## شجن

شكراً

----------


## My tears

عفواً

  (h)

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center][align=center]الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه اخيه,,
اثابكِ الله لهذا العمل ,,

لؤلؤة البحر..[/align][/align]

----------


## My tears

ويعافيك خيه لؤلؤة البحر ..

وما ننحرم من تواجدكم الطيب .. 

:)

تقبلي تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------

